# Visa extension required as temporary work permit is expiring



## angelnufc (10 mo ago)

I am an *Indian citizen* currently on a temporary long-term work visa (Category D) *which is expiring in a week*. My employer has presently applied for a blue card visa and the appointment for the same is in Jan 2023. I am currently on probation but *I want to resign immediately* as I am not enjoying my job. I want to know if I can get an *extension* for at least 3 - 4 months to search for a new job. My spouse is with me (unemployed but searching for a job) on a dependent visa. Please advise on what is the right course of action. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

PS: Staying in the job is not an option, I have thought long and hard about that.


----------

